

Payment processing for Django - shabda
https://github.com/agiliq/merchant

======
sparky
This looks like great work. Does anyone know:

    
    
      * Approximately how much work it would be to port this to another Python framework (e.g., Flask+WTForms) from Django?
      * If something like this already exists in Python in a more framework-agnostic form?

~~~
auston
Hey, shameless self-promotion: <https://github.com/abunsen/Paython>

we are framework agnostic python library for payments & will hopefully be
adding support for Braintree & Samurai in the next few weeks!

------
hanskuder
See also:

<http://github.com/hiidef/hiicart>

Built as a Django shopping cart, but talks to Paypal, Auth.net, Braintree,
Amazon, and Google Checkout

------
shabda
Docs at

<http://readthedocs.org/docs/django-merchant/en/latest/> and

<http://agiliq.com/docs/merchant/>

------
symmet
Thanks for releasing this just _after_ I finish up a Django e-commerce
project. ;)

Seriously though, looks like this will come in handy in the future.

------
chopsueyar
This is much appreciated. Thank you for your efforts!

------
mixmastamyk
Any idea if this app will handle stripe in the near future?

After a lot of initial enthusiasm I don't hear any mention of stripe in
payment threads any longer. I was thinking of using it but haven't yet had the
time to dig in. If not, perhaps this app would be helpful to look at for
implementation strategy?

~~~
eknuth
Seems like it could use stripe fairly easily.

------
th
For Authorize.NET CIM support (not in merchant yet) see django-authorizenet:
<https://github.com/zen4ever/django-authorizenet>.

------
bad_user
One question -- does it work with Paypal Websites Standard?

I have been manually integrating with Paypal until now and it is painful; so
thanks for this project.

------
ulucaydin
This is indeed great!

------
jfricker
This needs Dwolla.com support.

~~~
zalew
fork, code, commit, push, request pull

~~~
jfricker
Touche! :)

------
pitdesi
Awesome. We will be adding Samurai in the near future, but aren't there yet.
If anyone wants to contribute, drop me a line

<https://samurai.feefighters.com/developers>

~~~
orblivion
Keep in mind that the Samurai Python client already has some Django
integration.

